

Glympse grabs $12M to take real-time location sharing tech to the next level - aaronpk
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/13/glympse-grabs-12m-to-take-real-time-location-sharing-tech-to-the-next-level/

======
leorocky
Congratulations. Looks like a promising application although I imagine they
are a bit in danger of Apple themselves building this technology.

